# fly culture in a frig..



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

does anyone know if I would put a culture in the frig would it slow production or just kill the culture after a while (around 1 week). I got quite a few cultures and they were made around the same time.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Walt... I think the 37* / 40* temps of your fridge would eventually kill the flies that are living in the culture...


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea when I used to keep hydei I tried doing the "stick them in the fridge to stun them" trick. Unfortunately, I got a little distracted and remembered the next morning... culture was pretty crashed.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

I was just wondering that some things you could cool down and they would sort of hibernate and when warmed up would come back to life.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

I put mine in the freezer for a couple of days before cleaning the cups to kill everything off and it makes duping the ld excelsior and media a snap.. I'd think the fridge would kill them off for that amount of time


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

flies will survive for a time if stored in the fridge...the crisper is probably the safest.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

maybe I should sacrifice some flies to see how long they could last.


----------

